# Frage zu Shell Scripten^



## DePepper (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ne Frage und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem ich habe ein Shellscript geschrieben welches ein Backup erzeugt durch einfaches kopieren von einem in den anderen ordner. Das läuft auch wunderschön auch via Cronjob nur hätte ich jetzt gerne in dem Shellscript das jedes mal in eine Datei reingeschrieben wird das das backup funktioniert hat. Kann man auch abfragen via shellscript wie lange der "cp" Befehl gedauert hat bzw. wann dieser fertig war oder ob ein Problem aufgetreten ist mit einer datei?

danke jetzt schonmal für antworten


----------



## 4men (31. August 2006)

Hi,

also du kannst Meldungen die auf den Bildschirm geschrieben werden in Dateien umleiten mit Hilfe von Streams. 
Wie dazu findest du mehr als genug bei einer . 

Und damit du die Zeit messen kannst solltest du dir mal die Manualpage von time anschauen.

Gruß 4men


----------

